# 12 volt socket



## 89449 (May 23, 2005)

Hi we have a elddis autoquest 200 2005 in the cab there is the standard cigarette lighter next to the radio,lower down on the centre console is another socket ,my problem is no power from the lower socket i dont think it has ever worked,only tryed using it last year to power sat nav,phone in the other socket i have looked for blown fuses but have drawn a blank any help please thanks in advance paul


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you used it with or without the engine running ?

G


----------



## 89449 (May 23, 2005)

hi the cig lighter only works with the ignition on, i have tried the other one in all options, by the way its a peugeot boxer


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I had the same when I bought my MH. It turned out to be a fuse missing. I suggest you try that avenue first

Dave

656


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello Paul,

We have exactly the same with our 2004 Autoquest 100. I've tried to find the fuse but can't identify which one it is. There are fuse box diagrams on the reverse of the covers but they seem to bear no resemblance to what is actually there.

As it isn't something I'm desperate for I've let it ride for now. Must be a "feature" of Elddis vans.

Graham


----------



## 89449 (May 23, 2005)

thats interesting that yours doesn't work either maybe its common on elddis hopefully someone knows how to fix it or find the fuse


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I had the same problem. Although the sockets are intended for the same type of plug I found that the "power" one was difficult to connect and that not all plugs would work. It did always have power when the engine was running. I you are still looking for the fuses they are to the left and right of the facia at about knee level. You need a screwdriver to access them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks safariboy. Your mention of plugs rings a bit of a bell from when we first bought the van. Can't remember if I've tried measuring current with a multimeter or not. I'll try that when I get time.

I found the fuseboxes but the moulded diagrams on the covers (giving fuse numbers) look to be different layouts to the actual fuse holders.

Graham


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi all

on a ducato 2004 fuse listings are Passenger side dash board fuse box are 
1 cigar lighter fuse 43 15amp 
2 front outlet fuse 52 20amp

this is from the handbook so check the boxer handbook but should be the same.

Martyn


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*12 volt*

Greetings,



> I had the same when I bought my MH. It turned out to be a fuse missing. I suggest you try that avenue first


Mine was the same from new on my Elddis Autoquest, the fuse was fitted and all worked OK.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

martynandlin said:


> Hi all
> 
> on a ducato 2004 fuse listings are Passenger side dash board fuse box are
> 1 cigar lighter fuse 43 15amp
> ...


Thanks Martyn. First place I looked was in the handbook but I couldn't see anything usable about fuseboxes and not a hint of a wiring diagram.

I'll have another look.

Graham


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

hi wiring diagram attached as PDF file. See page 2 for component list p050 is cigar lighter p051 power socket.

Martyn


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

martynandlin said:


> hi wiring diagram attached as PDF file. See page 2 for component list p050 is cigar lighter p051 power socket.
> 
> Martyn


Thanks very much Martyn. I'll have another look in the van.

Graham


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Mine only works when engine running, (Fiat 2004). I just thought it was a new safety feature!


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Garyham please ues a voltmeter an ammeter will blow the fuse and probably do other damage as well!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

safariboy said:


> Garyham please ues a voltmeter an ammeter will blow the fuse and probably do other damage as well!


Thanks. Haven't had chance to look at anything yet. It's a bit too wet here at the moment 

Graham


----------

